# Male and Female Baby Doll Sheep in back yard



## Mike (Apr 29, 2012)

I just got a couple of baby doll sheep (a male and a female), and I understand they only breed when the days are getting shorter (like in the autumn.)

With the days getting longer now, is it safe to keep them in the same backyard pen (until I can build another one)?


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 30, 2012)

I assume your male is still intact? If he is, I wouldn't recommend it. Rams will get frustrated with the ewes that they aren't in heat and may beat up on the ewes (at least, that's been our experience with the Babydolls). Rams are ready to breed any opportunity they get (so long as they're fit and healthy) and having a non-cycling ewe with him may make him testy. If your male is a wether (castrated), go ahead and put them together.

P.S. Do _not_ make a pet out of your ram. I know it may be tempting, especially with just the two sheep, but he will ram you and he will hurt you (over food and 'his' ewe).


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 30, 2012)

Our rams are in with our ewes almost year round with out a problem.  And don't assume just because it is getting warmer your ewe won't get bred. There is always those that like to throw their owners for a loop. I don't have any experience with baby dolls in particular. I agree with SheepGirl. DO NOT make friends with your rams.


----------



## Southdown (Jun 15, 2012)

I wouldn't put them together unless you are willing to have a lamb at an inconvenient time.  Our ram is the result of being treated like a pet (before we bought him).  And he is dangerous because of it.  As long as we are aware of it, but you can't trust ANY ram anyways.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jun 15, 2012)

I can also say do NOT make a pet of your ram. Mine was my baby until he turned nasty and attacked my mom. He's gone now thank god.  I would say separate your ram and ewe. But then they will each need friends.  I would get a wether to keep your ram company and another ewe to keep your ewe company.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jun 15, 2012)

I also would not keep an intact ram in with ewes year round (unless they are out of season breeders). 

Don't get too paranoid about the mean ram thing. It isn't a good idea to have him sleep in your bed and eat dinner at the table, but you can still be friends with him.  He does need to understand who's in charge though. If he is already mature (2 or 3 years old) you should be able to get a good idea of his personality. Don't assume that he is mean - or safe for that matter. And never truly trust him.


----------



## Symphony (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh, man I was going to have some Ram's over for dinner...now I'm bummed.


----------

